# Programs Randomly Closing Themselves ?!



## FatFish5 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi,

Having Googled for hours trying to find a solution, I'm still stuck!

Programs on my computer randomly close themselves. It does not seem to be related to anything in particular, and can happen at any time. They are NOT crashing, simply closing without a trace. The two programs which appear to be affected by this (I have noticed so far) are Winamp 5.08 and ABC 2.6.9.

I have recently upgraded to Winamp 5.08 (from Winamp 2.8) and also recently started running NetLimiter v1.21. The programs which close do not need to be in focus. Winamp is usually minimised, but has closed both when up on screen and when minimised. ABC is usually minimised to system tray, but has also closed both when up on screen and when minimised to tray.

When the programs close they appear to close at the same time. What is extra odd is that ABC prompts a confirmation before closing which never appears when it closes by itself. It even does this on Windows shutdown.

I am running Windows XP Pro SP2, pretty much a fresh install (fully formatted only 2 weeks ago). Here's the programs which are usually running on my computer:

Gmail Notifier
Wonderful Icon
AVG Antivirus Free Edition v7
nVidia NVMixer Tray Icon
DU Meter
SpeedFan 4.19
Steam
MSN Messenger 6.2
NetLimiter 1.21B
ABC 2.6.9
mIRC 6.16

Any suggestions etc are welcomed! This one has me completely stumped... 

EDIT: ABC has closed itself without Winamp closing, so perhaps they do not close at the same time. Also explorer (ie the start bar and all my desktop items) has closed and restarted prompting no error message. I do not know if that is related, or just a coincidence, but it seems odd I didn't get a 'Send Error Report' crash responce from Windows.

I'm considering formatting my computer again. I really don't want to do that though as I have 100s of GB of stuff I need to back up and restore


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

First off, do an online virus scan here:

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

Then, go to http://forum.aumha.org/downloads/hijackthis.zip , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet. 
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

Regards

eddie


----------



## FatFish5 (Jan 4, 2005)

I forgot to mention I've run a complete virus scan of my computer using AVG and also the Panda online scanner (http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/). I've also run HijackThis, SpyBot S&D and Ad-Aware SE a few times. HijackThis appears to be all legit, but then I'm no expert  . I've also run chkdsk to check for any errors on my harddrive and memtest86 to check for any memory-related operating errors, both of which reported everything was fine.

SpyBot S&D always returns 5 DPO Exploits which it doesn't seem to remove.
Ad-Aware returns about 5 or 6 tracking cookies which seem to reappear after a system reboot.

The virus scan is running at the moment, I'll post up results from that once it finishes (looks like its gonna take a loooong time).

EDIT: Virus scan has finished and turned up nothing.

HijackThis Log File:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 23:51:07, on 04/01/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\DU Meter\DUMeter.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\program files\valve\steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
C:\Program Files\Wonderful\wonderfl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\mIRC\mirc.exe
C:\Program Files\NetLimiter\NetLimiter.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\ABC\abc.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DU Meter] C:\Program Files\DU Meter\DUMeter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneCDTray] "C:\Program Files\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe" /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "c:\program files\valve\steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: SpeedFan.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
O4 - Startup: The Wonderful Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\Wonderful\wonderfl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.1\bin\npjpi141.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.1\bin\npjpi141.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {556DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521957} - http://www.xblock.com/download/xclean_micro.exe
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D50D8107-A22A-446E-BBA9-7BD9E81DD268}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.0.1
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: O&O Defrag - O&O Software GmbH - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Data Service - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2005\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Service - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2005\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ZESOFT - Unknown - C:\WINDOWS\zeta.exe (file missing)


----------



## FatFish5 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a new theory on what could be causing the problem.

Today I decided to run a test. I ran all my programs as normal for 4 hours straight, but without NetLimiter. I was not at my computer all the time, but on returning at the end I noticed that ABC had dissapeared from the system tray. However, on bringing up Task Manager, it was still running in the background. And it was, as it was still downloading things, even though I had no means of getting to it. This could be caused by a fault in ABC, or Explorer crashed or something similar. But even so, Winamp (the real problem) was still running no problems.

I am now running as usually with a the latest version of NetLimiter running, hopefully that will sort out my problem. If after 4 hours everything is still running happily, then I guess it was the out-dated version of NetLimiter causing it. If not, then its just NetLimiter in general.

To solve my system tray issue with ABC, I will simply turn off the minimise-to-tray option in the program and use The Wonderful Icon program I already have running to minimise it to tray instead.

I will update once my test is complete.

If anyone wants to analyse my HijackThis log file, please do so, it can't harm making sure I'm definately free of nasties


----------



## FatFish5 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have been running as promised for several hours now.

ABC has closed itself several times (actually gone, no sign of it in Task Manager or anything), though Winamp has thus far been unaffected.

I am really suspicious of NetLimiter now, I'm almost convinced that is the source of my problems. Of course I could be barking up the wrong tree  Its a real shame if it is NetLimiter, as it is impressively useful. If anyone could suggest another program which does the same thing as NetLimiter, I would be grateful 

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, there is only one entry to remove.

Re-run HT, and tick this one:

O23 - Service: ZESOFT - Unknown - C:\WINDOWS\zeta.exe (file missing)

Close all Internet and Explorer windows, and Fix the above.

As for the NetLimiter, let us know how it goes. Also, we can clean up the running programs, which may help.

AVG7_CC: AVG Anti-Virus 7.0 Control Center. Allows you to manage and control all AVG Anti-Virus components, settings and updates. Keep

AVG7_EMC: AVG Anti-Virus 7.0 Email Cleaner. Scans incoming and outgoing email for viruses. Keep

{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}: Google Gmail_notifier. Alerts you when you have new Gmail messages. Up to you

DU Meter: DU Meter is an award winning utility from Hagel Technologies which provides an accurate account of the data which is flowing through your computer's network connection at any given moment. This readout is presented in both numerical and graphical format, in real time. DU Meter includes extensive logging facility, flexible events system, and more. It supports Windows 95/98/NT4/2000 and XP! DU Meter works with virtually all types of network connections: phone modems, DSL, cable modem, LAN, satellite, and more. http://www.dumeter.com/

Up to you

NVMixerTray: Nvidia Sound Mixer. Usually used on NForce Motherboards, for the onboard sound. Up to you

AtiPTA: This is the ATI Desktop Control Panel. Gives user access to ATI's installed applications like Catalyst, Hydravision, MultiDesk, etc. Also allows quick access to change screen bit depths and/or resolution. Up to you

TkBellExe: (Real Networks) Real Networks Scheduler which gets installed with RealOne Player. Not needed

To disable "tkbell.exe" in the new version (1) Start RealOne Player (2) Tools -> Preferences (3) Automatic services in the Categories pane (4) Uncheck all options and then OK. See here for more information, including how to disable it

http://www.mikescomputerinfo.com/TkBellExe.htm

QuickTime Task: System Tray access to Apple's "Quick Time" viewer from version 5 onwards. Not needed

NeroFilterCheck: Associated with "Nero Burning Rom" CD writing software. Used to install/control Nero driver nerocd2k.sys. Required only if you use Win2K/XP and login without admin privileges. Up to you

CloneCDTray: System tray for CloneCD - the only useful option is "Hide CDR Media" only available via this tray. Not needed

Steam: Program used for the game Half-Life. Valve (Half-Life creator) made it to test update and patches of the game as well as other games. Can be started manually. Not needed

MsnMsgr: MSN Messenger utility. If you don't use MSN Messenger, this can be annoying. Available via Start -> Programs. Go to MS Messenger > Tools > Options > Preferences and uncheck "Run this program when Windows starts". Not needed

SpeedFan.lnk: SpeedFan is a freeware program that monitors fan speeds, temperatures and voltages in computers with hardware monitoring chips. Up to you

The Wonderful Icon.lnk: The Wonderful Icon gives you the ability to make tons of hotkeys, make windows On-Top, hide windows, etc. Up to you

Acrobat Assistant: If you want to create a PDF using Acrobat Distiller, you can execute this program manually just before doing so. Not needed

Adobe Gamma Loader: Adjusts monitor colours across all programs, including Photoshop. It is needed by some graphics professionals who want their monitor calibrated. Most home users will not need it. Up to you

Microsoft Office: Resource hog that launches common MS Office components to help speed up the launch of Office programs. Some users claim there's no difference with or without it but it isn't required anyway. Not needed

Go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Untick the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

eddie


----------



## FatFish5 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for that, followed your advice, loads of stuff not running now 

I'll run my computer for several hours again without NetLimiter today, making note of any problems I encounter, and then for several hours with it on again. I really want to nail this problem. Hopefully getting rid of a load of the other services running will help.

I hope it isn't NetLimiter, as I really want to run it, but I equally hope it is NetLimiter, coz then I actually know what the problem is


----------



## FatFish5 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well I haven't been running NetLimiter all day, and ABC has closed twice, Internet Explorer has closed once and BS Player has closed once.

I guess the problem extends further than what I imagined and also is (unfortunately) not related to NetLimiter.

Something else I've thought though, what if my computer is slightly unstable (cpu voltage too low or wotever - I am experienced in overclocking etc), and programs are crashing, but Windows is not displaying the typical Send Error Report dialog? I must admit I've not seen it in ages. I'd imagine theres an option to turn it off and on somewhere, any ideas how to turn it back on (or at least check if its on or not)?


----------



## FatFish5 (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been Googling again, with my last thoughts in mind, and found that Error Reporting was indeed turned off. I've also pushed my CPU voltage up a little as this motherboard was seriously undervolting my processor.

To enable / disable the Error Reporting, go to Start > Control Panel > Settings > Advanced > Error Reporting.

I'm going to closely monitor my cpu voltage, and also still leave NetLimiter not running (still a little suspicious  ). I'm also gonna try out that Microsoft Anti-virus thing. I'll update when I have any further developments.


----------



## FatFish5 (Jan 4, 2005)

OK, this is just getting silly now. Programs are still doing it. In the last 15mins alone, Winamp has gone twice, Outlook Express once and IE once.

I am completely clueless to what is going on. My CPU voltage is nominal, but before I recently formatted it was lower and stable. I am convinced theres something nasty going on here, even though I cannot find anything to suggest that.

I don't have the option of formatting anymore unless I spend the whole of tomorrow doing so. Something I really don't have the time to do, but I'm being forced closer and closer to doing it.

My only other thoughts is that it could be a Windows related bug. Though I'd imagine it might be a little better documented.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Does it happen in Safemode:

http://www.pchell.com/support/safemode.shtml

eddie


----------



## FatFish5 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your help m8, but in the end I HAD to format.

My computer needed to be working, and I was left with no choice. Hopefully it won't happen again. Ever. To anyone. In the hopefully unlikely event it does happen again, I'll come back and continue on!  

Thanks again.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Its a shame that you had to format, but sometimes it can be the only option 

If you want to mark this Solved, even though its a resolve, you can click on Thread Tools at the top 

eddie


----------

